# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - huhtikuu 2014

## Elias

1.4.

Tampereen kaupunkiliikenteen TKL:n linja-auto ja henkilöauto kolaroivat Hallilassa Loukkaankadulla. Kaksi linja-auton matkustajaa loukkaantui lievästi. (tapahtuma-aika aamukahdeksalta) Tarkempaa tietoa ei ole siitä, mikä auto on kyseessä. 

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...+lievasti.html

----------


## teheino

Palautteen oikea kohde olis tietysti Aamulehti, mutta ei tuo Hallilaa ole missä onnettomuus sattui. Oliskohan Koivistonkylä tai Muotiala, Hallilantie kun ei kulje Hallilassa. 
En tiedä oliko vika bussikuskin, kys. risteyksessä bussit lähtevät monesti aika tiukkaan väliin.

----------


## Elias

10.4.

TKL #655 (BLF-621) on saanut uudet Mobitec-linjakilvet.

----------


## Tompsoni

10.4

LL #90/20

----------


## jtm

En löytänyt sopivampaakaan ketjua mutta havaitsin jonkun TKL:n auton sarjasta #13-#16 hinurin perässä Länsisatamassa tänään 17.4 n. klo 12:30.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:10 ----------

Edelliseen viestiin lisäten, että suuntana Tallinna.

----------


## Elias

> En löytänyt sopivampaakaan ketjua mutta havaitsin jonkun TKL:n auton sarjasta #13-#16 hinurin perässä Länsisatamassa tänään 17.4 n. klo 12:30.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:10 ----------
> 
> Edelliseen viestiin lisäten, että suuntana Tallinna.


#13 se ei ole ainakaan, sillä se on tällä hetkellä linjalla 10. Oliko niin että joko #14 tai #15 ei ollut vielä saanut uusia sinisiä penkkikankaita, kun kaikki muut autot tuosta sarjasta olivat jo saaneet.

----------


## kuukanko

> En löytänyt sopivampaakaan ketjua mutta havaitsin jonkun TKL:n auton sarjasta #13-#16 hinurin perässä Länsisatamassa tänään 17.4 n. klo 12:30.


Hasse laittoi galleriaan kuvan, josta selviää sen olevan TKL 16.

----------


## jtm

> Hasse laittoi galleriaan kuvan, josta selviää sen olevan TKL 16.


Eikös nimenomaan #16 ollut jo käynyt konerempassa ja kankaiden vaihdossa Virossa?

----------


## Elias

> Eikös nimenomaan #16 ollut jo käynyt konerempassa ja kankaiden vaihdossa Virossa?


Penkkikankaat on ainakin vaihdettu #16ssa sinisiksi, joten varmaankin.

----------


## Rester

Tehdyistä koneremonteista tai reissun syystä voinee vetää omat johtopäätöksensä, jos auto on viety sinne hinurin perässä.  :Wink: 

Kaikkiin autoihin, joissa on sisätiloja kunnostettu, ei välttämättä ole tehty konehuoneen puolelle sen isompia fiksailuja.

----------


## jtm

> Tehdyistä koneremonteista tai reissun syystä voinee vetää omat johtopäätöksensä, jos auto on viety sinne hinurin perässä. 
> 
> Kaikkiin autoihin, joissa on sisätiloja kunnostettu, ei välttämättä ole tehty konehuoneen puolelle sen isompia fiksailuja.


Oma kommentti ei perustunut millään tapaa että koneremontti olisi tehty penkkikankaiden vaihdon perusteella vaan puhtaasti omaan muistiin viime kesän lopusta ja keskustelusta vanhan työkaverin kanssa että olisi juuri kyseiseen #16 tehty koneremontti.  Itse ajanukin #16:lla viime kesän lopussa. Muistelisin, että juuri kyseinen #16 olisi aloittanut turkulaisten 7R:ien Viron vierailut.

----------


## Elias

19.4.

Paunu #54 (XEY-454) on käynyt Buslandissa, auto on maalattu tilaajaväreihin ja siihen on laitettu Mobitec-linjakilvet.

----------


## jtm

TKL:lle Nekalaan oli ilmestynyt pihaan ja toimiston halliin ajettiin joku Ruotsista uitettu 1. koppanen Volvo 9700 teli. Olisiko tehty hankintoja?

----------


## killerpop

28.4.

Saattohoidossa oleva TKL #426 oli keskeyttäny pysäkille 0029 Pyynikintori. Lieköhän viimeisen kerran.

----------


## jtm

30.4 Tkl:
#12/Y17

----------

